# New here



## macterthemartyr (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm in my 20's. 6'4" 215 lbs.. Getting fat lately due to my relaxed diet and relaxed cardio. I'm also on ASF so I do see a few names here I do notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## macterthemartyr (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome!


----------

